# A very pregnant goat.  Picture  *Babies today*



## Chickenfever (Apr 19, 2011)

My poor Cupcake has a week to go and is as big as a house.  She can hardly walk.  Poor baby.  She has had triplets the last two times, I'm thinking there's a good chance it may be quads this time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 19, 2011)

She looks like she is saying, " Let's just get this over with."


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 19, 2011)

...........


----------



## Chickenfever (Apr 19, 2011)

I know, it makes me feel guilty.  She enjoys being a mommy though (and all the extra grain she gets when producing milk).  If she can just hang in there for one more week.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 19, 2011)

I am subscribing to this topic, hope to see some baby pictures soon.  Any idea when she is due?


----------



## Chickenfever (Apr 19, 2011)

4/27, next Wednesday.  I have to work that day so I'm keeping my fingers crossed she's a day or two early  
My other mini mancha that delivered last month was three days early (ff), I was surprised.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 19, 2011)

You know I really love that beard she is pretty! Poor mommy goat I hope she has them soon ...


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 19, 2011)

You need to put a 'wide load' sign on her hiney.

Good luck!


----------



## warthog (Apr 19, 2011)

Ah bless, poor little thing.  I'm sure she will be glad when it's all over.  Good luck.


----------



## Chickenfever (Apr 22, 2011)

This is what we came home to today:
















Four babies      five days early!  What a surprise.   I noticed when I fed them this morning before I left for work that her udder was twice what it was yesterday and I thought hmmm, but she wasn't showing any other signs.  I should have known it was coming.  I'm bummed I missed it, but all is well


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new kids. They are so cute, and all different colors.   I like that.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats!!  WOW!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful.  Congrats.


----------



## Chickenfever (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, two boys and two girls and all with elf ears like their mom.  I love the coloring on the fawn colored one, too bad it's a boy!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 23, 2011)

Congrats on your "litter"! They are so cute. Cool they are different colors.


----------



## dkluzier (Apr 23, 2011)

Lovely kids!!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## chandasue (Apr 23, 2011)

X4


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

Chickenfever said:
			
		

> Thanks, two boys and two girls and all with elf ears like their mom.  I love the coloring on the fawn colored one, too bad it's a boy!


I love how LaManchas have that baby dragon appearance!!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 23, 2011)

WOW!!! Four babies!!!!   Congrats on a smooth delivery Cupcake!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pictures.  Love those baby goaties.  

NOTHING IS CUTER!!!!!!!!!!!!

And 4 of them, way to go Cupcake.

Baby Cupcakes!!

Congratulations to you and your farm!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 23, 2011)

Too sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> *Too sweet!* Congrats!


When it comes to Cupcakes, there is no such thing!


----------

